# Ford F650 "monster" trucks



## ryano (Jul 6, 2005)

has anyone seen these machines yet???   Im also thinking International does a truck like this as well.........Im no Ford fan so to speak but this is one BAD ride here!   

move over Hummer H1, this here is your DADDY!!!!!   

F650 monster truck link


----------



## tknight (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks good, I'm not a ford person either but I will say that ford has the best looking trucks on the road, chevy better hire some better engineers or I will make the switch.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Jul 6, 2005)

that thing is the ugliest truck ive ever seen!!!hahaha looks like a mexican mobile


----------



## HT2 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Ryan.......*

I know this friend of mine that bought a Chevy that is similar to that Ford........

He had it about 3 months and got rid of it.........

Said he couldn't find any place to park it and could treat it like a regular truck.......

You know.......

Some people got more money that sense..........


----------



## Buzz (Jul 6, 2005)

"A fool and his money are soon parted."


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2005)

I bet that would haul a lot of gays?


----------



## specialk (Jul 6, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I bet that would haul a lot of gays?


     

you could "pack" a lot of good buddies in it for sure!!!


----------



## HT2 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Randy........*



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> I bet that would haul a lot of gays?


Be careful...........

That might offend someone and the "MODS" would have to pull that post.........    

I got one pulled the other day for doin' this........  ***

Go figure.........


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jul 6, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Be careful...........
> 
> That might offend someone and the "MODS" would have to pull that post.........
> 
> ...


Everbody needs to forget that word on here.


----------



## ryano (Jul 6, 2005)

wow, yall are tough       I hope no one here is thinking about buying one 

yeah its impractical and I could think of lots of other things to spend 94K on too but its a tough looking ride I think.......     different strokes for different folks I guess  

I wouldnt own one or anything...........


----------



## Heathen (Jul 6, 2005)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> wow, yall are tough       I hope no one here is thinking about buying one
> 
> yeah its impractical and I could think of lots of other things to spend 94K on too but its a tough looking ride I think.......     different strokes for different folks I guess
> 
> I wouldnt own one or anything...........


Man who is dumb enough to pay 94K for a Ford.   I bet you lose 30K in value as you drive off the lot.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 7, 2005)

if you can afford to drop 94k on a truck that you could hardly ever use i don't think u'd be too concerned w/ its value after drive-off


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 7, 2005)

tried to look up what a used one is worth but couldn't find it....


oh well


----------



## jason308 (Jul 7, 2005)

Brad- that's because they aren't worth anything!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 7, 2005)

They all make 'em http://www.chevrolet.com/mediumduty/kodiak/ and you can get em 'consumerized' like that Ford.  They also mak SUV versions (enclosed backs).  Hard enough to park my Avalanche.  No idea how you'd mange something like that.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 7, 2005)

Heathen said:
			
		

> Man who is dumb enough to pay 94K for a Ford.   I bet you lose 30K in value as you drive off the lot.



Inheritence,insurance and easy money has a way of getting spent on toys.............money that one sweats for sticks to the pocket a little better.


----------



## junky2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like a "High Tech Redneck" ride to me.


----------



## PFDR1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Those Chevy's are work trucks though, not "PIMPMOBILES".


----------

